# مر عام......



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*09.10.2011*

*كان اول يوم لى فى المنتدى..... دخلت علشان ادور على اختى الغاليا عبير الورد ...  بحثت فى جوجل على كتابتها ووجدت نفسى هنا فى هذا المنتدى ...*
* سجلت علشان اتكلم معاها....*
*و فعلا تكلمت معاها---*

* و فى نفس اليوم بعد بضع ساعات حدثت مزبحه  مسبيرو..*

*وجدت الكل هنا ثائر... الكل حزين ...مشاعر الم كبير كانت مسيطره على الكل .*
* قد يتشائم البعض من تاريخ تسجيلى.. و لكنى فرحانه جدا به لإنى عمرى ما هنساه لإنه إرتبط بتاريخ عرس كثيرين فى السماء....*
*  .*
*.*
*. *
*مرت الايام و تعرفت على الكثيرين هنا....*
*   قد تكون حدثت مواقف   مع بعض الاعضاء--  منها  فكاهيه-- منها ااستفزازيه منها مشاده منها عتاب و منها شكوك فيا و منها انظار ههههه  لكن كل شىء مر و اعتقد الكل تسامح ...*
*...*
* مر عام على وجودى--- حبيت الكل هنا بجد و بقيت اذكر الكل فى صلاتى-- كل يوم لستت الاسامى بتزيد---*
* فعلا حساكم علتى الجميله الكبيره...*
* الى بنشغل بمشاكلهم و بحياتهم  و بيهونو عليا مشاكلى و حياتى....*
* بشكر كل واحد فيكم عضو عضو حتى الى انفصلو فكراهم اسم اسم و بصلى لهم --*
*  فعلا انتم كلكم ضيفتو شىء جميل فى حياتى...*
* ده غير طبعا  إلى اتضاف لى فى اللغه العربيه ههههههههه*
* قد تكون  اخطائى اللغويه تستفز البعض-- قد يكون  البعض معتقد انه نوع من الدلع و الاستخفاف قد و قد و قد---بس مش مهم كل ده --*

* المهم انى عايزا اقول -- لو حصل فى يوم انى زعلت حد منغير ما احس و معتزرتش-- ارجو ان يكون سامحنى و مش شايل منى خالص--*
*...*
*09.10.2012*
* انا دلوقتى تميت سنه معاكم*

* و اتمنى افضل دايما معاكم علطول*​


----------



## aymonded (9 أكتوبر 2012)

المحبة المتدفقة من الله هي التي تُحركنا في كل تعاملاتنا وعلاقتنا مع كل آخر مهما ما كان مختلفاً معاً، فتُصبح أيامنا كلها أعياد مهما ما عبر عليها من ضيقات ومشقات وذكرى آلام الأحباء وانتقال البعض الآخر بسبب أنه دُعيَّ عليهم الاسم الحلو الذي لربنا يسوع، لذلك نتذكرهم لا بأسى بل بفرح من نال إكليل الحياة الأبدية في المسيح يسوع، وصار في مجد خاص مجيد لأنهما ماتوا على اسم مخلصنا القدوس البار الذي وهبنا الحياة، لذلك فهم أحياء للأبد...

وكل واحد فينا له ذكريات في هذا المكان وبخاصة حينما تعرف وارتبط مع الآخرين في سرّ المحبة التي من الله، لأن فيها تُرفع الفوارق ولا يشعر أحد بأنه أقل من آخر، أو أن الآخر يختلف عنه من جهة الأعظم والأقل، لأن حينما نرتبط برأسنا المسيح الرب تُرفع الفوارق ولا يستطيع أحد أن يقول أنا لبولس وانا لأبولس، بل الكل للمسيح الرب، والقوي يسند الضعيف والضعيف عضواً للقوي لا يقدر أن يحيا بدونه قط، فكلنا صرنا واحداً في المسيح يسوع منسجمين ومترابطين برباط السلام في حالة قوة ورسوخ على صخر الدهور الذي بنينا عليه حياتنا التي لن تنهار قط لأنها بُنيت على الصخر...

أُقدم لشخصك العزيز تهنئة خاصة وتحية أخ لأخته العزيزة، لأجل كلماتك الحلوة المستنيرة بعمل إلهنا القدير البار الذي يعمل فينا جميعاً إذ أختارنا فيه لنكون كلنا قديسين وبلا لوم أمامه في المحبة، ونكون أعضاء لبعضنا البعض نتآذر ونتقوى ونتشدد ونُعين بعضنا البعض حتى نُكمل المسيرة وفق قانون الطريق الواحد الذي نسير فيه، لابسين الرب يسوع غير صانعين تدبيراً للجسد لأجل الشهوات، بل ناظرين لرئيس الإيمان ومُكمله يسوع متوقعين مجيئة طالبين أن يعطينا نعمة تتناسب مع يوم مجيئه العظيم، أو ذهابنا إليه، سائلين أن يهبنا قوة المحبة بازدياد متواصل حتى نحبه ونحب بعضنا البعض بقلب طاهر بشدة في سرّ التقوى والإيمان العامل بالمحبة..

أقبلي مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز، طالبياً من إلهنا الحي سكيب خاص من فيض النعمة وملء الروح القدس لشخصك العزيز ولكل من يسعى إليه، مع تعمق وتأصل في معرفة الله كخبرة وشركة وحياة آمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أكتوبر 2012)

> أقبلي مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز، طالبياً من إلهنا الحي سكيب خاص من فيض النعمة وملء الروح القدس لشخصك العزيز ولكل من يسعى إليه، مع تعمق وتأصل في معرفة الله كخبرة وشركة وحياة آمين


 امين يا رب---
 مرورك غالى جدا اخى  العزيز جدا بردو...
 الرب يبارك حياتكو يفرح قلبك و يملائك  بروحه المقدس--
 امين


----------



## aymonded (9 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> امين يا رب---
> مرورك غالى جدا اخى  العزيز جدا بردو...
> الرب يبارك حياتكو يفرح قلبك و يملائك  بروحه المقدس--
> امين



الأغلى هو وجودك الحلو معنا هنا لمدة عام كامل، نفرح فيه بنعمة الله العاملة فينا، النعمة تملأ حياتك أفراح لاتزول آمين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *09.10.2011*​
> 
> *المهم انى عايزا اقول -- لو حصل فى يوم انى زعلت حد منغير ما احس و معتزرتش-- ارجو ان يكون سامحنى و مش شايل منى خالص--*​



*أنتى ماينفعش تزعلى حد ...*
*ولا ينفع حد يزعل أو يشيل منك ....*
*أنتى ليكى فضل عليا فى لحظة معينة ( أنتى عارفاها كويس ) وفاكراها ...*
*وفاكرة مناسبتها كمان ...وفاكرة أنى كنت باخاطبك على أساس أنك ( عضو ) مش عضوة ...*
*جملة واحدة منك ...فاكراها ؟؟*
*قلتى لى ( جربت تكتب لبابا يسوع ) ؟؟؟*
*قلت مين أنا وأزاى أكتب ؟؟؟*
*لكن بلمستك الحانية السحرية لقيت نفسى تانى يوم باكتب *
*بلا توقف وبلا إعداد بلا سبق تفكير وأنهيت كتاباتى فى نص ساعة فقط ..!!!*
*وتالت يوم أكتشفت أنك ( عضوة ) ..ههههههههههه*
*ومن ساعتها واحنا أصدقاء وبنتحسد كتير على صداقتنا *
*وعاملين دويتو حلو مُغلف بالأحترام والصداقة والبهجة والمرح والفكاهة والبساطة *
*دمتى لنا يا أجمل وأطهر وأنقى ( حوبوا ) عرفناها *


----------



## Samir poet (9 أكتوبر 2012)

ياااااااااااااها
يا حوبوا العمر كلة ليكى
يا ست الكل
يا قمرالمنتدى 
المنتدى من غيرك ملهوش طعم حقيقى
مش مجاملة انتى بجداااااااا
روحك مرحة وخفيفة الظل
بجد كفايةبس نصايحك الحلوة دى ليا
عارفةانى اقصد اية بجد انتى بركةكبيرة اوووووى
ليا وانامتحقهاش بليز  اوووعى تمشى 
خليكى معانا وسطينا وفرفشى وضحكينى 
المنتدى من غير صاحبة عملاقة اللغة العربية هههههههه
ميبقش لة طعم بجداااااااا
ربنا يخليكى لينا ويحافظ عليكى ويبعد عنك كل شر
وشبة شر بشفاعة جميع مصاف القديسين والشهداء
والمعترفين وكل من سلك فى طريق رب المجد يسوع المسيح واولا واخير بشفاعة البابا شنودة وبشفاعة اقوى الشفاعات امنا امالنور العذارءمريم يكونة معاكى فى كل حاجة محتاجها امين يارب افرحى انتى بنت الملك المسيح
اخوكى الصغير سمير الشاعر​


----------



## AdmanTios (9 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *09.10.2011*
> 
> *كان اول يوم لى فى المنتدى..... دخلت علشان ادور على اختى الغاليا عبير الورد ...  بحثت فى جوجل على كتابتها ووجدت نفسى هنا فى هذا المنتدى ...*
> * سجلت علشان اتكلم معاها....*
> ...



*أختي الغالية سلام المسيح يملاء قلبك
صدقيني مجرد التفكر بهذه الذكري الرائعة هي مناسبة بحد ذاتها
المنتدي عالم قائم بذاتُه نحلم و نتفكر و نتكلم و نتأمل و نتناقش و نتعلم
و نكتسب خبرات و نُصقلها شأنها أن تزيد من خبراتُنا و أحكامُنا علي الأفعال
و الأشخاص معاً فمن روائع التقدم بالعمر أنه يُصقل العقل و الروح معاً بعصارة
الخبرات الممتزجة بالأحداث و ما تعلمناة منها بحلوها و مُرها ......

أخيراً من نعم رب المجد علينا أن نتحابي كأولاد و بنات و صنعة يدي سيدي رب المجد

أخيراً و ليس أخراً ................... أكثر من عام أختاه أيضاً عن ضعفي بينكم لكن يُحسب لدي كدهر
تدوم خدمتك للسنه القادمة و بعد القادمة و لأخر العمر ....... سلام المسيح بقلوب جميع الأحباء *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أكتوبر 2012)

ابنتى الجميلة/
انت نجمة هذا المنتدى ولك مشاركات كثيرة وجميلة ورائعة وانت انسانة عزيزة جدا الى قلبى وكان بيننا راسائل راقية ومفيدة اعتز بك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## خادم البتول (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*:16_4_9:
صباحـــك ســـــكر*​ 
كل سنة وانتي بكل خير وسلام ومحبة. المثل زمان يقول "من القلب للقلب رسول"، يعني من غير تفكير وكلام كتير القلب لوحده بيحس وبيعرف لما بيقابل قلب تاني ويلاقيه صافي زي البنور، مغسول بمية الورد، معطر بريحان المحبة. والعبد لله ـ زي كتير أكيد هنا ـ عارف كويس مين هم الورد اللي طارح في المنتدى ومين الفل والياسمين.. عارف فين ينابيع الحب فيه.. عارف فين بتتجمع العصافير.. وعارف منين بيهـل النور على الجميع. وانتي لا شك واحدة من أجمل النجوم في السما.. نسمة بتعدى كل شوية ترد الروح.. فراشة تظهر فجأة تبهجنا بلونها الأخضر وكلامها المكسر.. وقلب قمر منور من أصفى القلوب اللي قابلناها. ​ 
​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *...*
> * ده غير طبعا  إلى اتضاف لى فى اللغه العربيه ههههههههه*
> * قد تكون  اخطائى اللغويه تستفز البعض--
> *​


 
أما العربي فدي حكاية تانية، خاصة مع اللي زي حالاتي أسعدهم الحظ أو الظروف يحبوا اللغات ويتقنوها، بالتالي بنشوف الخطأ من أول نظرة، وحتى ساعات بيوجعنا لما يكون خطأ "فضيحة" من النوع الواضح اللي مايفوتش على عيل صغير. إنتي سيادتك مش بس بتغلطي في العربي، إنتي اسمك نفسه "خطأ نحوي"! عمرك شفتي حد في العالم اسمه فيه خطأ نحوي؟ بل كان ده تحديدا أول شيء لفت نظري: إن همزة "أعداءكم" لازم حتما ولابد تكون على السطر ويستحيل تكون على نبرة. يا جماعة حد يقولها تصلح الاسم ده. فكرت بالفعل ابعت لك. لحد ما لقيتك في رسايلك بتكتبي ـ مثلا ـ إن "الحياة لزيزة"، أو إن عندك في الشغل "مراجعا كتير"، ساعتها قلت لاااااااا دي الحالة ميئوس منها. دي مش نحو بس، دي نحو وإملاء وعلامات ترقيم وعلى كل لون يا باتيستا. دي مرجع أخطاء متحرك بيتحدى اللغة العربية. لو طه حسين والعقاد لسه عايشين كان زمانهم ماتوا بالحسرة.​ 
لكن سبحان الله.. ربك لما يريد.. تدريجيا قدرتي تخليني مش بس اقبلها إنما كمان أحبها على نبرة. أول مرة في حياتي أحب خطأ نحوي. لما لقيت الهمزة طالعة منديّـة بريحة النعناع من بستان قلبك، لقيتها مش فارقة على سطر وللا على نبرة!​ 
​  *:Roses:*​ *صباحــك ســـكر*​ 
أهديكي "فالس الساعات" من فيلم إميلي​ عشان يفضل قلبك الصغنن يرقص مع الحياة​ ربنا يبعد عنك غدرها ويهوّن عليكي أتعابها​ ويباركك ويفرحك ويحقق كل أحلامك​ شكرا على حضورك معانا ووجودك في حياتنا​ وكل سنة وانتي بكل خير وسلام ومحبة

* * *​


----------



## tamav maria (9 أكتوبر 2012)

> نتي سيادتك مش بس بتغلطي في العربي، إنتي اسمك نفسه "خطأ نحوي"! عمرك شفتي حد في العالم اسمه فيه خطأ نحوي؟ بل كان ده تحديدا أول شيء لفت نظري: إن همزة "أعداءكم" لازم حتما ولابد تكون على السطر ويستحيل تكون على نبرة. يا جماعة حد يقولها تصلح الاسم ده.



هههههههههههه
خادم البتول هو انت لازم  تقعد لحبو علي الواحده
العربي اللي هي بتكتبه هو ده الصح ههههههه
دا انا اول مره اعرف حكاية الهمزه علي السطر ولا النبره 
يعني ايه نبره من اساسه هههههه
هي انجليزي دي يامرسي
اصل ده العرب الحديث 
غير العربي بتاع زمان 

كل سنه وانتي طيبه حبوا 
والعمر الطويل لك 
وتفضلي منورانا كده علي طول


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيبتى مرت سنه فعلا 

وانتى النسمه الجميله المحبه للكل 

انا سعيده جدا لوجودك معنا  شمعه منوره وقلبك ابيض بيسع الكل  يكفى انك تفتكرى الكل فى صلاتك دى حاجه جميله منك 









ويارب عقبال 100 وانتى منوره  المنتدى واسرتك الجميله 

ربنا ينور حياتك دايما ويفرح قلبك  ويسعدك 






​


----------



## خادم البتول (9 أكتوبر 2012)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههههه
> خادم البتول هو انت لازم  تقعد لحبو علي الواحده
> العربي اللي هي بتكتبه هو ده الصح ههههههه
> دا انا اول مره اعرف حكاية الهمزه علي السطر ولا النبره
> ...




ههههههه.. هو انا اقدر أقعد لها ع الواحدة. "حبوا" باشا دي تكتب اللي هي عايزاه. وزي ما بتقولي: اللي هي بتكتبه ده هو الصح. *طبعا*. أصلا لو هي شايفه *نلغي الهمزة دي خالص *من العربي مفيش مانع . حتى يكون أحسن، لأن الهمزة الملعونة دي عقدت ناس كتير جدا في حياتها، وأنا أصلا كنت أولهم. :a82:
​ شوف يا جميل: لما تقولي "أعدائـكم": شايفة الهمزة على إيه؟ أهي المحروقة دي اللي بتوع العربي بيسموها "نبرة"! :t33:​ 

طبعا مفهوم إن الموضوع كوميدي وبالتالي فيه المبالغة، زي فن الكاريكاتير لما يبالغ في تصوير الملامح، فهو طبعا في النهاية مجرد مزاح مع أختي الغالية لرسم البسمة على وجهها الجميل. وبعدين عربي سليم عربي مكسر عربي حتى مدغدغ خالص: على قلبي زي العسل. تعيش وتكتب. مرة واحد فلاح داخل على مراته حزين جدا وقالها: الحمار مات! قالت له ولا يهمك يا خويا ولا تِقهر نفسك أبدا، دخلتك علينا بمِـيت (100) حمار. فإحنا كمان بالهمزة من غير همزة كفاية طلة "حبوا" علينا .

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> أما العربي فدي حكاية تانية،
> إنتي سيادتك مش بس بتغلطي في العربي، إنتي اسمك نفسه "خطأ نحوي"!
> لحد ما لقيتك في رسايلك بتكتبي ـ مثلا ـ إن "الحياة لزيزة"، أو إن عندك في الشغل "مراجعا كتير"، ساعتها قلت لاااااااا دي الحالة ميئوس منها. دي مش نحو بس، دي نحو وإملاء وعلامات ترقيم وعلى كل لون يا باتيستا.
> *دي مرجع أخطاء متحرك بيتحدى اللغة العربية.* :12F616~137::12F616~137::12F616~137:


:t11::t11::t11:
*نهار طين لو كان عوبد هو اللى كتب الكلام دة*
*كان المنتدى كله قااام عليا *
*وسمعت من المتنقى ياخيااار*​


----------



## خادم البتول (9 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :t11::t11::t11:
> *نهار طين لو كان عوبد هو اللى كتب الكلام دة*
> *كان المنتدى كله قااام عليا *
> *وسمعت من المتنقى ياخيااار*​





:t11:

عشان معاك يا عبود فيه *عِشرة *وفيه *عشم*.​ بالتالي لو قاموا عليك ده شيء بالعكس يفرحك. ​ 
(طبعا غير إنك ليك سوابق. ساعات تطلب معاك تنكش البنية كده لله ف لله. ربنا يديم المعروف :t33

​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

انا هقولك زى كاظم الساهر 
كل عام وانتى حبيبتى كل عام وانا حبيببك
اه ياسيدتى لو كان الامر بيدى اذن لصنعت سنة لكى وحدكى 

هههههههههه 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
وبصراحة ياحبو بدون مجاملة خالص انتى من انقى واجمل القلوب اللى شوفتها بجد وده باين من اسلوبك ومحبتك للجميع هنا 
وبالنسبة للعربى انا عمرى ما اتضايقت من طريقة كتابتك ابدا بالعكس انا بحسها جميلة ودمها خفيف ( يمكن لانى مش بحب العربى وعايزة انتقم منه فأنتى بتقومى بالواجب وزيادة ههههه ) لكن انا اول ما شوفت طريقة كتابتك شكيت فى انك اتعلمتى العربى متأخر او انك مش من اصول مصرية يعنى , بث كده :wub:


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أكتوبر 2012)

كـــل سنــة وأنتِ معانا يا حبوا اعدائكم
نورتينا على مدار سنة  كاملة وهتفضلى منورانا بوجودكـ ومشاعركـ الجميلة 
اذكرينى فى صلاتكـ - محتاج ليها كتير-
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

> أما العربي فدي حكاية تانية، خاصة مع اللي زي حالاتي أسعدهم الحظ أو الظروف يحبوا اللغات ويتقنوها، بالتالي بنشوف الخطأ من أول نظرة، وحتى ساعات بيوجعنا لما يكون خطأ "فضيحة" من النوع الواضح اللي مايفوتش على عيل صغير. إنتي سيادتك مش بس بتغلطي في العربي، إنتي اسمك نفسه "خطأ نحوي"! عمرك شفتي حد في العالم اسمه فيه خطأ نحوي؟ بل كان ده تحديدا أول شيء لفت نظري: إن همزة "أعداءكم" لازم حتما ولابد تكون على السطر ويستحيل تكون على نبرة. يا جماعة حد يقولها تصلح الاسم ده. فكرت بالفعل ابعت لك. لحد ما لقيتك في رسايلك بتكتبي ـ مثلا ـ إن "الحياة لزيزة"، أو إن عندك في الشغل "مراجعا كتير"، ساعتها قلت لاااااااا دي الحالة ميئوس منها. دي مش نحو بس، دي نحو وإملاء وعلامات ترقيم وعلى كل لون يا باتيستا. دي مرجع أخطاء متحرك بيتحدى اللغة العربية. لو طه حسين والعقاد لسه عايشين كان زمانهم ماتوا بالحسرة.​
> ​




*واضح ان فيه حد هنا هيموت بس مش من الحسرة من الضرب  :t32: حبو جهبوذتى الصغننة تقول اللى هى عايزاه بأى لغة و الحرف اللى ميعجبهاش تلغيه كمان .. الله يرحمه طه حسين كان ضرير الموضوع مكنش هيفرق:smil12: معاه و متجوز فرنسية يعنى حبو بالنسبة له اعجاز فى اللغة العربية . و العقاد على نفسه هيعقدلنا البنت ليه ... رجالة غريبة صحيح :a63:


كل سنة و انتى زى ما انتى .. اجمل و اطيب طفلة و ام فى الكون  و يفضل القلب الابيض دة زى ماهو مش تعكره مشاكل الدنيا و تعبها ... انا عمرى ما كان لى مثل أعلى احب اطلع زيه .. بس انتى اول واحدة اتمنى انى اما اتجوز و اجيب اطفال ابقى زيها .. انتى البساطة و الجمال و التفانى و الحب اما يتمثلو فى جسد امرأة .. من اوائل الناس اللى قابلتهم فى المنتدى و من اقربهم ليا دلوقتى و ليا الشرف بجد انى قربت منك** 


و اللى هيكلم حبو عن حرف بتكتبه هتطير فيها رقاب :budo:*​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و اللى هيكلم حبو عن حرف بتكتبه هتطير فيها رقاب :budo:*


 *ههههههه*
*حرف الهوا شاشى ...وانت ماتدراشى :yahoo:*
*عارفة النبى " بُق " ...سلمى لى عليه :999:*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 أكتوبر 2012)

كل سنة وإنتى طيبة 
 ودايماً معانا يا أجمل أخت فى العالم 

وعقبال 1000 سنة وانتى منورانا 
بس أكيد هتكونى ساعتها لابسة نضارة وماسكة عصايا هههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *حرف الهوا شاشى ...وانت ماتدراشى :yahoo:*
> *عارفة النبى " بُق " ...سلمى لى عليه :999:*



*اسمها طار فى الهوا يا جدع :yahoo:

مش أد الاغانى بتغنوها ليه 

عارف النبى " تسكت " بعتالك معاه السلام و يارب يوصل :a63:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*​ 
مع إنى مآتعودتش أحكم على حد من بعيد
بس بجد يآ *حبو* كل مآ بشوف ليكـِ مشآركة بحس بمدى برآئتكـ وعفويتكـ ونقآء قلبكـ ​ 
*كل سنة وإنتِ موجودهـ بينآ يآ جميلة*
ومآيحرمنآش من طلتكـ وتوآجدكـ آلرقيق دآ خآلص خآلص :flowers:​





*.،*​


----------



## خادم البتول (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *واضح ان فيه حد هنا هيموت بس مش من الحسرة من الضرب  :t32: حبو جهبوذتى الصغننة تقول اللى هى عايزاه بأى لغة و الحرف اللى ميعجبهاش تلغيه كمان .. الله يرحمه طه حسين كان ضرير الموضوع مكنش هيفرق:smil12: معاه و متجوز فرنسية يعنى حبو بالنسبة له اعجاز فى اللغة العربية . و العقاد على نفسه هيعقدلنا البنت ليه ... رجالة غريبة صحيح :a63:**
> ................
> و اللى هيكلم حبو عن حرف بتكتبه هتطير فيها رقاب :budo:*




 مين دي؟ 
 *شقاوة قلم*؟ 
 مش أنا يا باشا اللي كاتب الكلام ده! 
 مش أنا خادم البتول أصلا. الحساب ده مسروق! 
:t33:

 إيه ده ياجدعان.. دي "حبوا" دي طلع وراها ناس جامدة طحن! أنا إيه اللي خلاني انسحبت من لساني ع الصبح؟ كان مالي أنا "مر عام" ولا مر شهر! الموضوع فيه "شقاوة"؟ كمان شقاوة؟ يخرب بيت اللي يزعل "حبوا"! :t33:

 شوفي يا ست البنات: أنا أصلا أصلا كان قصدي يعني يعني إن طه حسين والعقاد كانوا ح يموتوا بالحسرة عشان ما شافوش "حبوا" من زمان. ما كانتش على طفولتهم. لو كانوا شافوا واحدة زي "حبوا" في طفولتهم كان مصيرهم أكيد اتغير. شفتي بقى قصدي إيه؟ ظلمتوني كلكم. :smil12:

* * *

 وبالمناسبة السعيدة دي: الفاضلة صاحبة العصمة "*حبوا هانم أعدائكم*": بعد السلام والتحية، أتقدم لسيادتكم بالاعتذار لأنه كان فيه خطأ في رسالتي الأولى. أنا راجعت النحو والصرف والبلاغة واكتشفت إن الهمزة فعلا صح زي ما سعادتك كاتباها. صح على نبرة مش على السطر. "حبوا أعدائكم"، صح، لأن "أعداء" *مفعول به مجرور بالكسرة. *والكلام ده نهائي. نرجو من سيادتكم أن تسامحونا عن هذا الخطأ غير المقصود أبدا، وتفضلوا ختاما بقبول التحية. ملحوظة: رجاء الاتصال لسحب "القوات" الخاصة بمعاليكم والتي تحاصر حاليا المنطقة هنا، والمسامح كريم، وأوعد معاليكي بشرفي أكتب كتاب عن "فن البلاغة العربية في رسائل حبوا أعدائكم"! :t33:
​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أكتوبر 2012)

عيد سعيد بمناسبة السنة التي مرت
 عقبال ما تطفي شمعة المئة  سلام المسيح معك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> مين دي؟
> *شقاوة قلم*؟
> مش أنا يا باشا اللي كاتب الكلام ده!
> مش أنا خادم البتول أصلا. الحساب ده مسروق!
> ...



*هههههههههههههه رجالة ماتجيش غير بالعين البنى صحيح :yahoo:

هو انا ما اصدق نسكت عبود هتطلعلى انت تقول للبنت العربى و الكلام الفاضى دة و تعقدوهالى و هى فى مقتبل عمرها .. حرام عليكو ايه معندكوش بنات زى القمر كدة مالهمش فيها 

المفروض تخلدوها اصلا محدش عمل فى العربى اللى هى عملته .. يكفى انها بتحط التاتش بتاعتها على اى كلمة :smil12:*


----------



## خادم البتول (10 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههه رجالة ماتجيش غير بالعين البنى صحيح :yahoo:
> 
> هو انا ما اصدق نسكت عبود هتطلعلى انت تقول للبنت العربى و الكلام الفاضى دة و تعقدوهالى و هى فى مقتبل عمرها .. حرام عليكو ايه معندكوش بنات زى القمر كدة مالهمش فيها
> 
> المفروض تخلدوها اصلا محدش عمل فى العربى اللى هى عملته .. يكفى انها بتحط التاتش بتاعتها على اى كلمة :smil12:*


 


 عبود إيه، هو حد زي عبود؟ شوفي أنا مرة كتبت عنه هو كمان حاجة، لما كان بيتكلم عن ابنه الشقي. بس هو نفسها عمره ما شافها:​
*****************************​ *عبـــــود *

عبود زي الفلفل الأخضر​ فيه منه نوعين: نوع حلو (بارد) ونوع حار (حرّاق)، وانت نصيبك. لكن حتى لو وقعت في الحراق: صحيح ح يهري مصارينك، لكن تلاقيه فاتح للشهية ومنشط للدورة الدموية. حراق صحيح، بس انت مستمتع! 
​ 
جديا: هو واحد من أقوى وأجمل الأقلام التي قابلتها ليس فقط ف المنتدى ولكن في الشبكة كلها. أعتقد أن موهبته تتجاوز مستوى المنتديات عموما، وعليه أدعوه للاحتراف، أو على الأقل أن يفكر في النشر، ولو إلكترونيا، لأن ذلك أضمن لكتاباته الرائعة أن تعيش عمرا أطول وأن تصل إلى عدد أكبر. تحياتي وتقديري ومحبتي للأفوكاتو والأدباتي الفنان عبود، مع صلاتي أرفعها للرب أن يباركه، أن يبارك حياته، أن يبارك موهبته، أن يبارك ابنه الشقي (ولو كان افتراضيا)، أن يبارك قلبه النقي (الذي استقبل يوما السيد المسيح فأغلق له النافذة دون صوت المؤذن)، وأن يبارك روحه الطفلة الجميلة المشاكسة التي لا أظنها تشيخ أبدا.​ 

*****************************
​ عبود حالة خاصة رائعة، وفي نفس الوقت *بيـــر *مالوش قرار. أوعي تفكري أن حد فيكم فهم الراجل ده! ولا بعد 100 سنة. :t33:​ 

 ياللا يا بنات بيتك بيتك.. جدولي النهارة خرب بسبب حبوا.. لكن كان يوم طبعا جميل وعملنا فيه ذكريات حلوة، وكمان اتباركنا كلنا بحضور *عباقرة القلوب* *كاندي شوب والملكة هيلانه، *ده غير *أيمونديد *اللي سبق الجميع بالحضور أولا، وكل الأحباء دون أسماء منعا للسهو (الكل رائع و"بهي"، أشكر محبتكم، لكن اسمحولي *كاليمو *بالذات أحب أحييه تحية خاصة لكتاباته الأخيرة المدهشة :16_4_10. أما شقاوة فإنتي يا شقاوة ف عين وحبوا في عين. 

وكما كان الصباح سكر فالمساء سكر، وكما كان الصباح مع إميلي نعيش المساء مع نغمات فيروز. تصبحون على خير، وأترك الميكروفون مع زميلتي عبر الأثير الدكتورة *شقاوة قلم* التي تصاحبكم طوال فترة السهرة وحتى شعاع الفجر. إرسالنا لا يتوقف... هنا القاااااهرة. ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> ​​عبود إيه، هو حد زي عبود؟ شوفي أنا مرة كتبت عنه هو كمان حاجة، لما كان بيتكلم عن ابنه الشقي. بس هو نفسها عمره ما شافها:​
> 
> *****************************​
> 
> ...


 اغيب انا الاقى الموضوع  اتشاقا كدا و القوات نزلت و رجعت اتسحبت هههههههه تهديدات و عيون بنى  و كلام بيطير فى الهوا شاشى ههههههههههههههه


 بس كله كوم و الى كاتبه فى عبود ده كوم تانى---- اعتقد إنك محصلش كلام خاص بينك و بين عبود بس كإنك تعرفنا كلنا  نفر نفر على انفراد هههههههه  فهلا عبود  قلبه نقى و روحه روح طفل صغير  مشاكس  لا يشيخ ابدا ههههههههه و فعلا اعتقد انا قولت له قبل كدا كل كلمه انت كاتبها!! و قولت له بردو انى بتمنى إنه يهتم و ينشر كتاباته-- خصوصا كمان قصصه الرائعه-- انا عامله لهم فايل لوحده مسميا قصص عبود القصيره-- الواحد يمسك القصه من هنا يبقا مش عارف يسبها غير لما يخلصها---

 تعرف بشوف الناس بتكتب مقوله" الغائب الحاضر"
 اعتقد إنت يمشى عليك عكسها-- "الحاضر الغائب "
 إنك حاضر معانا  و بتجول فى صمت و بتتعرف على الكل عن قرب جدا بس فى صمت بردو و غايب بمشاركاتك عنا---- بس بتخزن و تطلع بكنوز 
 الرب يباركك و يفرح لك قلبك و يحميك...
 اشكرك بجد على وجودك معنى و كلامك و روحك الجميله...
 الرب يديم المحبه بين الكل---


----------



## tamav maria (10 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> ههههههه.. هو انا اقدر أقعد لها ع الواحدة. "حبوا" باشا دي تكتب اللي هي عايزاه. وزي ما بتقولي: اللي هي بتكتبه ده هو الصح. *طبعا*. أصلا لو هي شايفه *نلغي الهمزة دي خالص *من العربي مفيش مانع . حتى يكون أحسن، لأن الهمزة الملعونة دي عقدت ناس كتير جدا في حياتها، وأنا أصلا كنت أولهم. :a82:
> ​ شوف يا جميل: لما تقولي "أعدائـكم": شايفة الهمزة على إيه؟ أهي المحروقة دي اللي بتوع العربي بيسموها "نبرة"! :t33:​
> 
> طبعا مفهوم إن الموضوع كوميدي وبالتالي فيه المبالغة، زي فن الكاريكاتير لما يبالغ في تصوير الملامح، فهو طبعا في النهاية مجرد مزاح مع أختي الغالية لرسم البسمة على وجهها الجميل. وبعدين عربي سليم عربي مكسر عربي حتى مدغدغ خالص: على قلبي زي العسل. تعيش وتكتب. مرة واحد فلاح داخل على مراته حزين جدا وقالها: الحمار مات! قالت له ولا يهمك يا خويا ولا تِقهر نفسك أبدا، دخلتك علينا بمِـيت (100) حمار. فإحنا كمان بالهمزة من غير همزة كفاية طلة "حبوا" علينا .
> ...





> مرة واحد فلاح داخل على مراته حزين جدا وقالها: الحمار مات! قالت له ولا يهمك يا خويا ولا تِقهر نفسك أبدا، دخلتك علينا بمِـيت (100) حمار.


:t11::t11::t11:

دا انت مشكله في تعليقك ياخادم البتول


----------



## tamav maria (10 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :t11::t11::t11:
> *نهار طين لو كان عوبد هو اللى كتب الكلام دة*
> *كان المنتدى كله قااام عليا *
> *وسمعت من المتنقى ياخيااار*​



طب والنبي يا عوبد 
لو كنت انت اللي قلت الكلام ده
كان نهارك مش هايفوت 

:1028yr::1028yr::1028yr:


----------



## tamav maria (10 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> مين دي؟
> *شقاوة قلم*؟
> مش أنا يا باشا اللي كاتب الكلام ده!
> مش أنا خادم البتول أصلا. الحساب ده مسروق!
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
النبي ايه!!
الاعتذار ده مش كافي ياباشا
المفروض تقدم اعتذارك علي التليفزيون 
لان دي جريمه غير مغتفره انك تشك في العربي بتاع حبو


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2012)

> مرة واحد فلاح داخل على مراته حزين جدا وقالها: الحمار مات! قالت له ولا يهمك يا خويا ولا تِقهر نفسك أبدا، دخلتك علينا بمِـيت (100) حمار. فإحنا كمان بالهمزة من غير همزة كفاية طلة "حبوا" علينا .


:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:

 مش عارفا ليه مش مرتاحه  للجمله دى
:act19:​


----------



## red333 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*كلماتك الخضراء * مثل واحة فى صحراء * لا تعرف الا العطاء * حقا عضو مبارك * حتى لو لم تكونى خضراء*


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*حقيقى انت من احلى الناس اللى انا اتعرفت عليهم هنا فى المنتدى *
*جميله وطيبه وبطبيعتك مش بتتكلفى ولا تتصنعى ... *
*يارب دايما معانا يا حبوا ... وتحتفلى بمرور عشرات الاعوام *​


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> أما العربي فدي حكاية تانية، خاصة مع اللي زي حالاتي أسعدهم الحظ أو الظروف يحبوا اللغات ويتقنوها، بالتالي بنشوف الخطأ من أول نظرة، وحتى ساعات بيوجعنا لما يكون خطأ "فضيحة" من النوع الواضح اللي مايفوتش على عيل صغير. إنتي سيادتك مش بس بتغلطي في العربي، إنتي اسمك نفسه "خطأ نحوي"! عمرك شفتي حد في العالم اسمه فيه خطأ نحوي؟ بل كان ده تحديدا أول شيء لفت نظري: إن همزة "أعداءكم" لازم حتما ولابد تكون على السطر ويستحيل تكون على نبرة. يا جماعة حد يقولها تصلح الاسم ده. فكرت بالفعل ابعت لك. لحد ما لقيتك في رسايلك بتكتبي ـ مثلا ـ إن "الحياة لزيزة"، أو إن عندك في الشغل "مراجعا كتير"، ساعتها قلت لاااااااا دي الحالة ميئوس منها. دي مش نحو بس، دي نحو وإملاء وعلامات ترقيم وعلى كل لون يا باتيستا. دي مرجع أخطاء متحرك بيتحدى اللغة العربية. لو طه حسين والعقاد لسه عايشين كان زمانهم ماتوا بالحسرة.


*هار اسوح :bud:... كنا قدرنا نسكت عبود عشان تنورنا يا باشمهندس*
*حبوا براحتها .... تشلفط فى العربى زى ماهى عايزه .... واللى عايز يعترض يتحمل النتيجه :bomb:*

*اهم حاجة انها متعرفش هندى لان اللغه هناك متشلفطه لوحدها :fun_lol:*​


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

حبواهعلمك هندى انا
لالالالالالالالالالالالا تقلقى 
انشالله عدوينك
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

يا حوبوا 
احب اقولك

مي اب كب نهي بولون قا
ياترا فى مترجمين هنا
علشان ميحصلش اكشن وضرب نار عليا من
حوبوا ربنا يسترها


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> مي اب كب نهي بولون قا
> ياترا فى مترجمين هنا


*
mujhe pata hai :smil15:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2012)

> > مي اب كب نهي بولون قا
> > ياترا فى مترجمين هنا
> 
> 
> ...


 
हद तक यह समझता है कि मुझे एह लिखा है?


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أكتوبر 2012)

* 
 هلا بنور الفجر زاح الظلام
هلا بيك ألف ترحيبه وحيـه الله من حياك
 لبيه ياطيبه الغاليه
احترامك حق علينا يتم وانا اختك ماشف انقى منك  
وانظف منك ياحلوة المشم والمنبت عسى الله يحلي ايامك
 وعسى تتحقق احلامك وعسى  يرزقك  ضعف ماتتمنينه. 
ام قلب ابيض دربك اخضر ان شاء الله.*


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> हद तक यह समझता है कि मुझे एह लिखा है?


هههههههههههههه
الكلام بقى منشور
لية كدامن تحت 
ببص ليةكدا لى تحت 
كانوغسيل منشوررررررررر
حد يترجم يا ددعان


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> mujhe pata hai :smil15:*


الترجمة
اممممممممم
لن استطيع انساك الى الابد
:boxing::boxing::boxing: واحدةبواحدة
امانتى يا حبوااقولك
شام خير


----------



## rania79 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

يعنى ياهارتى انتى جيتى وجبتى السعد للبلد ؟
هههههههههههههه
انتى من الشخصيات الجميلة هنا بجد يا حبو ومريحة ف التعامل كمان
وعقبال مليون سنة ليكى هنا يهارتى


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*كل سنه وانت بألف خير حبيبتي
انت انسانة طيبة وحنونة ومن الشخصيات الجميله في المنتدى
بحب جدا مشاركاتك وعربيتك المميزة هههههه
عقبال لمية سنة في المنتدى مع اولاد اولادك هههههه​* ld:​


----------



## aymonded (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ياااااااااااااااه كل ده علشان اللغة العربية قام هذا الصراع ولا كأننا في وطيس المعركة نسمع قعقعة السيوف ولا ننهل ماءً قراحاً سلسبيلا، وعلى رأي الشاعر:

 قالَت  وَلَم  تَقصِد  لِقَولِ     الخَنا في لُغةِ ...       مَهلاً   فَقَد    أَبلَغتَ      أَسماعِ
 أَنكَرتُهُ      حَتّى         تَوَسَّمتُهُ        .... وَالحَربُ   غولٌ   ذاتُ     أَوجاعِ
 مَن  يَذُقِ  الحَربَ  يَجِد    طَعمَها        مُرّاً ...      وَتَحبِسهُ        بِجَعجاعِ
 قَد حَصَّتِ البَيضَتُ  رَأسي    فَما        أَطعَمُ   نَوماً    غَيرَ      تَهجاعِ
 أَسعى  عَلى  جُلِّ كلماتٍ ... فكُلُّ  اِمرِئٍ   في   شَأنِهِ     ساعِ
_______________________________________________
​ ههههههههههههههه اعتقد ان ده الكلام المناسب لموضوع اللغة ده​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2012)

عقبال أعوام  وأعوام وأعوام
تقضيها فى المنتدى وفى حياتك فرح وسعاده وتوفيق دائم
الكل يحببك ويحترمك ويقدرك
وهذا من طيبه قلبك وأنسانيتك
مبروك لهذا العام وعقبال 100 سنه أحسبيهم من دلوقتى
سعداء جدا بيكى أخت غاليه ورائعه
ربنا معاكم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> ياااااااااااااااه كل ده علشان اللغة العربية قام هذا الصراع ولا كأننا في وطيس المعركة نسمع قعقعة السيوف ولا ننهل ماءً قراحاً سلسبيلا، وعلى رأي الشاعر:​
> 
> 
> قالَت وَلَم تَقصِد لِقَولِ الخَنا في لُغةِ ... مَهلاً فَقَد أَبلَغتَ أَسماعِ
> ...


 
 لا لا لا إحنا ما اتفقناش على كدا-- ههههههههههههههههههههههه ليه بس كدا   ههههه مين الى دق ساعت الحرب بس- و مين له نفس يحصت البيض من راس الناس بس  هههههههههههههه إيه الى كاتبه ده هههههههه انا كدا هنتحر  ده مش عربى ده  ههههههههههههههه ده اكيد اكيد مؤمره هههههههههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (10 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه هههههههههههه، ليه بس كده، أنا قلت اجيب شعر سهل ممتنع مش صعب يعني، وقلت اشجع اللعبة الحلوة مش اكتر
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه هههههههههههه، ليه بس كده، أنا قلت اجيب شعر سهل ممتنع مش صعب يعني، وقلت اشجع اللعبة الحلوة مش اكتر​


 
 اااااااهه لو سمعتنى و انا بقراء هههههههههههههههههههههههه" اجيب شعر" دى قريتها شعر الى هو على الراس --قولت دى بمناسبه البيض الى على الراس و لا إيه هههههههههههههههههههههه
 لما كملت فهمت ههههههههههههههه
 انا متشجعه لوحدى مش محتاجه تشجيع هههههههههههههههه  انا قايما بالواجب تالت و مخمس هههههههه


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اااااااهه لو سمعتنى و انا بقراء هههههههههههههههههههههههه" اجيب شعر" دى قريتها شعر الى هو على الراس --قولت دى بمناسبه البيض الى على الراس و لا إيه هههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههه*
*فكرتينى بأول مره فى المدرسه اقرا تعبير*
*"فليت شعرى" .. :fun_lol:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههه ياجماعة سيبوها تنتقملى من العربى :59:
استمرى ياحبو انا عايزاكى تنتقميلى من العربى على قد ما تقدرى :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

اولا احب اقول لحبوا بجد انا معرفكيش بقالى كتير غير من مشاركاتك الجميلة لكن بجد بحس انك حد طيب جدا ومحب لكل الناس اللى هنا 
عقبال سنين كتيرة تقضيها هنا معانا فى المنتدى بكل الحب اللى فى قلبك ده لكل الناس 
​


----------



## خادم البتول (10 أكتوبر 2012)

أولا أعتذر عن تأخري في الحضور والرد، وأنا في الحقيقة ما زلت خارج قواعدي حتى الآن فاسمحوا لي بالرد على الجميع في رسالة واحدة، وإذا عدت مبكرا فربما يكون لي عودة هنا... ​ 
أشكر كل كلماتكم المُحبة والمُباركة والمشجعة دون تخصيص. ربنا يبارك الجميع وبالأخص العروسة. الآن أريد التعليق على:



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ................................
> إنك حاضر معانا  و بتجول فى صمت و بتتعرف على الكل عن قرب جدا بس فى صمت بردو...



​ مسألة فهم الناس يا حبوا أنا رأيي إن الناس بالعكس واضحة جدا يا أختي الجميلة، وحتى "مكشوفة" تماما ، بس هو الصعب فعلا إزاي نخرج من جوانا عشان نشوف الآخرين. إذا أنا طول الوقت مشغول بس بنفسي وبس بشكلي وبس بكتابتي وبس بسعادتي وبس بألمي، إذن ببساطة مش ح اقدر أشوفك، حتى لو بتكلميني مباشرة. شوية شوية يمكن حتى ننفصل عن الواقع كله، زي الفار السكران. عارفة حكاية الفار السكران؟ ده ياستي واحد فار طالع من خمارة سكران طينة وراح مرمي نايم جنب قطة ميتة. الصبح فاق قام بص للقطة شوية كده وبعدين قال: أنا عارف نفسي.. لما أسكر بفتري! :t33:​ 



tamav maria قال:


> .................
> لان دي جريمه غير مغتفره انك تشك في العربي بتاع حبو


 

​ سماح يا باشا.. طبعا لا أجرؤ أشك في العربي بتاع حبوا أبدا.. صدقيني ده كان درس كبير ف حياتي وأوعدك مش ح انساه. :t33: أحيانا الواحد فينا يرتكب أخطاء كبيرة وهو مش واخد باله ومش عارف تمنها.. بيقولك مرة واحد مسطول اتصل بالبوليس قالهم: يعني لو احنا ما سألناش.. إنتو ما تسألوش؟ 

​ فهو ده مثال الأخطاء اللي تمنها غالي جدا. :t33:​ 



white.angel قال:


> *هار اسوح :bud:... كنا قدرنا نسكت عبود عشان تنورنا يا باشمهندس*
> *حبوا براحتها .... تشلفط فى العربى زى ماهى عايزه .... واللى عايز يعترض يتحمل النتيجه :bomb:*
> *اهم حاجة انها متعرفش هندى لان اللغه هناك متشلفطه لوحدها :fun_lol:*​


 

​ مين ده؟ الملاك الأبيض؟  انتي بقى بجد أول ما شفت الكاب والنضارة بتوعك دول ضحكت جدا.. قلت هو ده اللي كان ناقصني.. :t33: 

إنت كنت فين يا باشا إمبارح؟ "مهرجان حبوا السينمائي الدولي ـ الدورة الأولى": إزاي وانتي نجمة من نجمات الصف الأول ما تحضريش الافتتاح؟ ​ 
طيب.. على أي حال نجمات كتير ما حضروش.. وانا عارفهم واحدة واحدة. 



 
إنتي اللي منورانا يا سمو الأميرة وايت.. وللا نقولها بالهندي راچكوماري وايت؟  بعد رسالتك دي بدأت أفكر: هو عبود عامل فيكم إيه يا بنات؟ واضح أنه "معقد" ناس كتير جداااا، وطبعا كله النهارده طالع ع الغلبان المسكين! ربنا يسامحك ياعوبد! :t33:​ 

أما حبوا فطبعا في النهاية ليها أرق التحيات لأنها لولا قلبها الصافي ما كنا اجتمعنا كده النهارده كلنا. انتي كمان يا *وايت *عايز أختم معاكي ومع الجميع بنكتة حلوة، وبما إننا بنتكلم عن المحبة فافتكرت إن حتى الخضار بيتخانق مع بعضه: بيقولك مرة بطيخة بتقول الخضار متخلوش البصل ييجي هنا، عشان الناس بتتطفش. البصل وصله الكلام هاج واتنطط وقام زعق: إيه؟ أنا؟ تروح تشوف نفسها الصايعة، أي حد يطبطب عليها تروح معاه! :t33:
​ 
فيارب ابعد عنا كبرياء البطيخة وغرورها، وروائح البصل وفضائحه! 


​ * * *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> أولا أعتذر عن تأخري في الحضور والرد، وأنا في الحقيقة ما زلت خارج قواعدي حتى الآن فاسمحوا لي بالرد على الجميع في رسالة واحدة، وإذا عدت مبكرا فربما يكون لي عودة هنا... ​
> أشكر كل كلماتكم المُحبة والمُباركة والمشجعة دون تخصيص. ربنا يبارك الجميع وبالأخص العروسة. الآن أريد التعليق على:
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه حلوة اووووى النكتة دى عجبتنى جدا ​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> أما حبوا فطبعا في النهاية ليها أرق التحيات لأنها لولا قلبها الصافي ما كنا اجتمعنا كده النهارده كلنا. انتي كمان يا *وايت *عايز أختم معاكي ومع الجميع بنكتة حلوة، وبما إننا بنتكلم عن المحبة فافتكرت إن حتى الخضار بيتخانق مع بعضه: بيقولك مرة بطيخة بتقول الخضار متخلوش البصل ييجي هنا، عشان الناس بتتطفش. البصل وصله الكلام هاج واتنطط وقام زعق: إيه؟ أنا؟ تروح تشوف نفسها الصايعة، أي حد يطبطب عليها تروح معاه! :t33:
> ​
> فيارب ابعد عنا كبرياء البطيخة وغرورها، وروائح البصل وفضائحه!
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه قتلتنى ضحك :new6::new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*على فكرة عبود بيقرا م الصبح وساكت*
*وفرصتك ياعم تهيص شوية مع العصابة ...شيل يامعلم *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*خادم البتول 
معجم نكت متنقل :fun_lol:

بس دمك خفيف بجد .. و متفتكرش ان دة ممكن يعفيك من العقاب على تعليقك على لغة حبو العظيمة:act19:

عوبد ساكت ! تتحسد:mus13: *


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على فكرة عبود بيقرا م الصبح وساكت*
> *وفرصتك ياعم تهيص شوية مع العصابة ...شيل يامعلم *



ليه ساكت مستر  عبود 
هقولك زى ما قال ملك سيام فى الفيلم الشهير انا والملك سيام 
when some one has so much to say his silence can be deafening :mus13:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عوبد ساكت ! تتحسد:mus13: *


*أتكلم ما يعجبش ..أسكت أتحسد ...حاجة غريبة *



Angel.Eyes قال:


> ليه ساكت مستر عبود
> هقولك زى ما قال ملك سيام فى الفيلم الشهير انا والملك سيام
> when some one has so much to say his silence can be deafening :mus13:


*مابشوفش أفلام من غير ترجمة يا آنج ...:new6::new6:*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مابشوفش أفلام من غير ترجمة يا آنج ...:new6::new6:*



هههههههه لا هو كان بيقولها ان لما يكون واحدة زيك عندها الكتير علشان تقوله فأن سكوتها ممكن يكون مدوى 
بس انا بس عملتها مذكر بدل المؤنث ههههههه
ديه من اللحظات والكلمات ال epic فى الفيلم :fun_lol:


----------



## aymonded (10 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اااااااهه لو سمعتنى و انا بقراء هههههههههههههههههههههههه" اجيب شعر" دى قريتها شعر الى هو على الراس --قولت دى بمناسبه البيض الى على الراس و لا إيه هههههههههههههههههههههه
> لما كملت فهمت ههههههههههههههه
> انا متشجعه لوحدى مش محتاجه تشجيع هههههههههههههههه  انا قايما بالواجب تالت و مخمس هههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه آه شعري شعري آه يا شعري
يا ريت اللي بيشد يبطل شد شوية شعري وجعني ههههههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه يابنتي الكلام ده
انتي بجد خلتيني مش عارفه اتلم علي نفسي
مش عارفه انا حزينه علي اللي حصل 
ولا فرحانه بيكي وبكلامك وطيبة قلبك وحنيتك

بجد ياحبيبتي انتي من اكتر الناس اللي لفتت نظري وشدتني اااوي هنا
انتي اول واحده انا اتكلمت معاها خااص
وحكتلها عن مشكلتي الخاصه بيا
مع اني معرفكيش 
بس حبيت اني احكي واتكلم معاكي
لاني ارتحتلك جدا وربنااللي يعلم بجد

ومعتقدش ان انسانه بأخلاقك وبطيبه قلبك وحنيتك دي ممكن تزعل حد منها .
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياشمعة منورة المنتدي
وعقبال 100 سنه يااارب وانتي معانا ياحبيبتي ^^


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

كل سنة تعدى علينا فى المنتدى بنكون اكثر محبة وارتباط من اللى قبلها . بنعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح

ويارب نكون كلنا مع بعض على طول بدون زعل

وكل سنة وانت معانا يا حبو منورة المنتدى بروحك الرائعة الجميلة البسيطه

على فكرة اليوم ده كمان ليه عندى ذكرى جميلة. بس خليها فى سرى

ربنا يباركك حبو ويديم المحبة


----------



## خادم البتول (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*تصوروا.. تصوروا إيه اللي حصل! *
اكتشفت اكتشفت، خير اللهم اجعله خير، اكتشفت إن أختي حبيب قلبي مأموصه مني وواخده على خاطرها. يعني أنا باقولها إنتي ف عيني، وهي لحد النهارده لسه فاكره موضوع "الحمار" وشايلاه جواها!​



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مرة واحد فلاح داخل على مراته حزين جدا وقالها: الحمار مات! قالت له ولا يهمك يا خويا ولا تِقهر نفسك أبدا، دخلتك علينا بمِـيت (100) حمار. فإحنا كمان بالهمزة من غير همزة كفاية طلة "حبوا" علينا ​





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> مش عارفا ليه مش مرتاحه  للجمله دى​
> :act19:​ ​


 
طبعا أنا الغلطان يا قمر.. لأن المفروض دايما أفتكر إن الناس الجميلة دي فعلا بيكونوا حساسين جدا.. إزاي يعني يكون قصدي إن طلتك علينا بـ100 حمار؟ إزاي يعني إزاي؟ الحمار ده بتاع الفلاح اللي في النكتة، واحنا هنا كنا بنتكلم عن الهمزة.. يعني إنت يا جميل طلتك علينا بـ100 همزة، ده أصلا أصلا لو خدنا الموضوع حرفيا. ​ 
أبوس اليــد والراس​ ولا يزعل أجمل الناس​ ولا ينزل دمعك الماس​ يا حبو يا بنت أعدائكم​ إنشالله ياخد أعدائكم​ شمّـتي فـيّـا الناس​ لكن عشان مَعزتكم*​ وكمان لجل خاطركم​ أبوس اليـد والراس
:16_4_10:
​ 
* * *
 
​ * ملحوظة: (بس عشان مش نخلص من الحمار ندخل في المِعزة) هذه الكلمة مَعزّة بفتح الميم وليست مِعزة بكسرها. ​  
* * *
​ ​


----------



## خادم البتول (11 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه حلوة اووووى النكتة دى عجبتنى جدا ​



إنتي كمان من الناس اللي افتقدناهم في الافتتاح. ميرسي لحضورك وتعليقك يا جميل. :16_4_10:




Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههههههه قتلتنى ضحك :new6::new6:



أشكرك يا قمر.. على فكرة أنا لاحظت إن البنات بيحبوا النكتة دي أكتر بكتير من الرجالة، وده طبيعي لأن علاقتهم بالخضار أكبر. البطيخة والبصلة دي شخصيات بالفعل في حياتهم. 




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على فكرة عبود بيقرا م الصبح وساكت*
> *وفرصتك ياعم تهيص شوية مع العصابة ...شيل يامعلم *



أهيص؟ هو ده التهييص في سلو بلدكم؟ لا يا عم.. حرّمت.. وأنا قد العصابة.. أهيص إيه دول طحنوني! ده فيه واحده فيهم بتقولي: "*دمك خفيف بجد، ومتفتكرش ان دة ممكن يعفيك من العقاب*..."!! شفت حاجة كده في الدنيا؟؟ الآنسة ـ في نـَفـَس واحد ـ بتديك وردة وبعدين تلف تطلع من هدومها شومة!! ده إنت يابني بطل. روح يا شيخ ربنا يصبرك على ما عندك. :t33:





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> .................
> بس دمك خفيف بجد .. و متفتكرش ان دة ممكن يعفيك من العقاب على تعليقك على لغة حبو العظيمة:act19:
> *



 طيب مبدئيا طبعا أشكرك، ده أولا، بس معلش بعد إذنك خلي فيه بينا مسافة بيسموها "مسافة أمان".. يعني حضرتك اتكلمي وانا سامعك كويس جدا من هنا.. واصلني كلامك حرف حرف ماتقلقيش. :t33:

دلوقتي بقى عايزك تشوفي بعنيكي انتي بتعملي إيه في الناس: اقري ياهانم رسالتك دي تاني:



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *خادم البتول
> معجم نكت متنقل :fun_lol:
> 
> بس دمك خفيف بجد .. و متفتكرش ان دة ممكن يعفيك من العقاب على تعليقك على لغة حبو العظيمة:act19:
> ...


 

يعني إنتي أصلا بتكلميني أنا، وفي نفـَس واحد بتقولي إن دمي خفيف بس ح تعاقب، كل دي ماشي، *مالك بقى بعبود*؟ يعني بتاخدي خادم البتول وعبود الاتنين مقص في رسالة واحدة؟!! إيه الافترا ده!!! والأكاده إن عبود أصلا ساكت، الراجل كافي خيره شره.. بس اللي هو انتي بتدوري ع الشكـَـل.. بتحسسي كده بصوابعك عليه! انتي فظيييييعة.. ياويله يا سواد ليله اللي...... :t33:

تعرفي يا شقاوة إنك بتفكريني بالكتكوت المفترس؟ بيقولك مرة واحد كان عنده كتكوت مفترس، كل ما يدخله قفص الفراخ يقوم الكتكوت ياكلهم، وفي قفص القرود ياكلهم، وفي قفص القطط ياكلهم، راح راميه في الصحرا. صعب عليه الكتكوت وراح يشوفه بعد 3 أيام، لقى الكتكوت مرمي ع الأرض والنسور بتحوم حواليه، الراجل قاله: يا حبيبي إنت مت؟ قام الكتكوت وقال له: يخرب بيتك بوظت الكمين. :t33:​ 
* * *

نراكم غدا يا عصابة.. بس يمكن في توبيك تاني.. أنا رجعت النهارده ـ طبعا عشان أشكر كلماتكم الجميلة ـ ولكن أولا عشان حبو كان شكله زعلان مني. سماح يا أحلى حبو. :16_4_10:


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> طيب مبدئيا طبعا أشكرك، ده أولا، بس معلش بعد إذنك خلي فيه بينا مسافة بيسموها "مسافة أمان".. يعني حضرتك اتكلمي وانا سامعك كويس جدا من هنا.. واصلني كلامك حرف حرف ماتقلقيش. :t33:
> 
> دلوقتي بقى عايزك تشوفي بعنيكي انتي بتعملي إيه في الناس: اقري ياهانم رسالتك دي تاني:
> 
> ...


هههههههههـ
*شكلكـ بقى وحش خآلث يآ شقآوة :t33:*:t33:

بس بصرآحة آلنكتة حلوة ... زى إللى قبلهم 



*
أنآ بهدى آلنفوس*




*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> طيب مبدئيا طبعا أشكرك، ده أولا، بس معلش بعد إذنك خلي فيه بينا مسافة بيسموها "مسافة أمان".. يعني حضرتك اتكلمي وانا سامعك كويس جدا من هنا.. واصلني كلامك حرف حرف ماتقلقيش. :t33:
> 
> دلوقتي بقى عايزك تشوفي بعنيكي انتي بتعملي إيه في الناس: اقري ياهانم رسالتك دي تاني:
> 
> ...



*ايوة مرة واحدة هو انا هرد على كل واحد فى مشاركة ليه المشاركات ببلاش ! عجيب امرك !! 
انا لا بنكش حد ولا غيره .. كل ما فى الامر انك انت و عوبد مدرسة لغوية واحدة فقولت امسى عليكو انتو الاتنبن بالمرة .. :beee:

و مالك و مال الكتكوت ؟؟ يكون فى علمك كان حلم حياتى اكون كتكوت متعة السنين :dntknw:بس انا كتكوت غلبان مش مفترى :smil13: *




Secret_flower قال:


> هههههههههـ
> *شكلكـ بقى وحش خآلث يآ شقآوة :t33:*:t33:
> 
> بس بصرآحة آلنكتة حلوة ... زى إللى قبلهم
> ...



*يخربيتك بوظتي الكمين :t33:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يخربيتك بوظتي الكمين :t33:*


دونت وررى آلنسر مش شآيفنآ
أنآ ههرب وإنتِ .. أعدِّى لهم مآ أستطعتى :t33:


​ 


 *.،*​


----------



## خادم البتول (11 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ومالك و مال الكتكوت ؟؟ يكون فى علمك كان حلم حياتى اكون كتكوت متعة السنين :dntknw:بس انا كتكوت غلبان مش مفترى :smil13: *




لا يا قمر إنت مش كتكوت مفترس إنت عسل.. أنا مش كنت راجع بس رجعت مخصوص عشان عيونك.. وكمان سيكريت عاملة معاي واجب جامد جدا وكشفت لي عن موهبة جديدة :t33: (مردودة ). إنت يا جميل مش تبع الكتاكيت خالص. أنا عندي بالفعل تصنيف للأعضاء هنا، ولاد وبنات مش بس بنات، فإنت يا جميل تبع القطط. ليهم شخصية مميزة جدا. ده غير الذكاء والشقاوة والجمال والرشاقة وكل صفات القطط. فإنتي ـ لو تسمحيلي ـ قطة جميلة شقية. الولاد كمان فيهم قطط، بس غالبا بيكونوا قطط كبيرة: نمر ـ فهد ـ أسد، وهكذا، لكن نفس فصيلة القطط ونفس الطباع على رجالي. ده تحديدا بالمناسبة هو اللي بيجمعك مع عبود.. بصي على صورة الأفاتار بتاعه.. الحقيقة انتم الاتنين فصيلة واحدة. ​ 
طبعا لا يمنع إن قطة تكون في نفس الوقت أميرة (مثلا زي سيكريت: أميرة رسمي)، أو أميرة تكون في نفس الوقت زهرة (زي حبو: وردة حمرا فاتنة).... وغيره وغيره  

على أي حال سيكريت بالذات بعد رسالتها الأخيرة أعتقد محتاج أراقبها شوية قبل ما استقر على التصنيف النهائي. (مش قلتلك مردودة :t33


مش تزعل يا شقاوة :16_4_10:

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> لا يا قمر إنت مش كتكوت مفترس إنت عسل.. أنا مش كنت راجع بس رجعت مخصوص عشان عيونك.. وكمان سيكريت عاملة معاي واجب جامد جدا وكشفت لي عن موهبة جديدة :t33: (مردودة ). إنت يا جميل مش تبع الكتاكيت خالص. أنا عندي بالفعل تصنيف للأعضاء هنا، ولاد وبنات مش بس بنات، فإنت يا جميل تبع القطط. ليهم شخصية مميزة جدا. ده غير الذكاء والشقاوة والجمال والرشاقة وكل صفات القطط. فإنتي ـ لو تسمحيلي ـ قطة جميلة شقية. الولاد كمان فيهم قطط، بس غالبا بيكونوا قطط كبيرة: نمر ـ فهد ـ أسد، وهكذا، لكن نفس فصيلة القطط ونفس الطباع على رجالي. ده تحديدا بالمناسبة هو اللي بيجمعك مع عبود.. بصي على صورة الأفاتار بتاعه.. الحقيقة انتم الاتنين فصيلة واحدة. ​
> طبعا لا يمنع إن قطة تكون في نفس الوقت أميرة (مثلا زي سيكريت: أميرة رسمي)، أو أميرة تكون في نفس الوقت زهرة (زي حبو: وردة حمرا فاتنة).... وغيره وغيره
> 
> على أي حال سيكريت بالذات بعد رسالتها الأخيرة أعتقد محتاج أراقبها شوية قبل ما استقر على التصنيف النهائي. (مش قلتلك مردودة :t33
> ...



*اولا : ميرسيه على الكلام الحلو دة بس انا بخاف من القطط :dntknw:

ثانيا : انا و عبود نتجمع ؟؟ هههههههه عبود مالهوش فصيلة .. دة طالع شيطانى كدة و محدش زيه بجد  

ثالثا : سيكرت حبيبة قلبى فى حمايتى بغض النظر عن الاسفين :a82:

رابعا : ميرسيه تانى على الكلام الحلو دة اخجلتم تواضعنا و اجبرتنى على الهدوء و انا مش متعودة على كدة بس قدام جنتلتك و رقتك لازم اسكت .. غلبتنى بالكلمة الحلوة:love34:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*هههههههـ
طب أشكرهـ أنآ دلوقتى ولآ أهرب بجلدى 
*ميرسى بجد يآ فندم على ذوقكـ آلجميل *

ثم أنآ فآشلة فى تهدية آلنفوس أصلاً
هى كلهآ إتنين شعلة بحآول أشتغل بيهم :smil13:



هروح أستخبى بقى من آلمرآقبة
وشقآوة حبيبتى آهى هتعمل تمويه خلفى *3>


*
*وربنآ يستر*
:dntknw:

 

*.،*​


----------



## white.angel (11 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ثانيا : انا و عبود نتجمع ؟؟ هههههههه عبود مالهوش فصيلة .. دة طالع شيطانى كدة و محدش زيه بجد *


*انا بقول تجرى ناعم معاه .. احسنلك واحسنلى ... عشان يومنا قرب **:yaka:.... "فاهمنى يا نصه :smil12:" اتعلمى منى ... خليك كيووت... :t33:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انا بقول تجرى ناعم معاه .. احسنلك واحسنلى ... عشان يومنا قرب **:yaka:.... "فاهمنى يا نصه :smil12:" اتعلمى منى ... خليك كيووت... :t33:*​


* طيب وهو أنا بيخيل عليا الكييوتنة دى ؟؟؟*



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عبود مالهوش فصيلة .. دة طالع شيطانى كدة و محدش زيه بجد  *


*عبود بقى شيطانى ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!*
*علشان تعرفوا بس أن ( حوبوا ) جمعتكم فى الخير ...:t33:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*يا وايت مش انا اللى اتنازل ابدا قال كيوت قال .. دة انا لو بقيت كيوت معاه ممكن يتلخبط فيا :t33:

احنا هنتصرف و زى ما بيقولو الجرى نص الجدعنة بس قدام عوبد هو الجدعنة كلها :t33:

شوف النوايا السودة بالذمة ما انا كاتبة مفيش حد زيك و مسكت فى كلمة شيطانى .. اعوذ بالله :ranting:*


----------



## white.angel (11 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * طيب وهو أنا بيخيل عليا الكييوتنة دى ؟؟؟*


*اغلط بقييي واستغل موقف العربيات دة :ranting: ... ماشى يا ابو باثم مردودالك :t33:... وبعدين بوصيها علييييييك .... حقك عليا .... :beee:*​


> *علشان تعرفوا بس أن ( حوبوا ) جمعتكم فى الخير ...:t33:*


*فى اعتراض :dance:*​


----------



## white.angel (11 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يا وايت مش انا اللى اتنازل ابدا قال كيوت قال .. دة انا لو بقيت كيوت معاه ممكن يتلخبط فيا :t33:*


*يتلخبط ايه بس ... هو مقتنع بيه اصلا ... مكشوف مكشوف :spor24:*
*شكل مفيش امل ... ولا ثوعاد :dntknw:*​


> * احنا هنتصرف و زى ما بيقولو الجرى نص الجدعنة بس قدام عوبد هو الجدعنة كلها :t33:*


*نجررررى ... مش الاقيك جريتى وانا بقيت بطولى :smil13: ... احسن انت هتموتينا بجدعنتك تيييي :t33:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *شوف النوايا السودة بالذمة ما انا كاتبة مفيش حد زيك و مسكت فى كلمة شيطانى .. اعوذ بالله :ranting:*


*ماهى مكتوبة شيطانى مافيش حد زيك ...!!!!!!!!!*
*حصل خير ع العموم ...مكرومة عشان خاطر صاحبة الموضوع اللى اترفع فى مراية المنتدى :t33:*




white.angel قال:


> *اغلط بقييي واستغل موقف العربيات دة :ranting: ... ماشى يا ابو باثم مردودالك :t33:... وبعدين بوصيها علييييييك .... حقك عليا .... :beee:*​


* مش توصية دى ...دة أتفاق علنى مريب *
*ان غدا لناظره لقرررريب *


----------



## white.angel (11 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * مش توصية دى ...دة أتفاق علنى مريب *
> *ان غدا لناظره لقرررريب *



:174xe::36_22_25::174xe::36_22_25:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> :174xe::36_22_25::174xe::36_22_25:


*أية ياربى الآناجيل اللى بترفرف فى التوبيك دة ....*
*ملااااك أبيض برئ يا ناااس ؟؟*
*ماشى ...خلاص سماح المرة دى *


----------

